# S/S - O/U - Hammered ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jam- a - matic - single barrel - the POINT is - SHOOT over them !!!!!!!!!!!! they R gundog's


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hoping to do more "walked up" days as opposed to "driven" days this year Ron.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hammered is the Keys  ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love my O/U 12 and use it on some hunts, but if lots of walking is involved I shoot a 20 gauge. Its just lighter to carry in the field.

REM
Jam- a - matic is what we call one of the guns. Its other name is rust bucket. Its been back to the manufacturer more than once.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tried out a German Blaser O/U F3 28g recently....... 


Woooooooooowwwww.............


Or was it just my hand/ eye co-ordination   

Very impressed

Hobbsy

Got to get saving!!!!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Love my O/U for upland, shoot a semi auto for waterfowl n turkeys. Both are 20g and do just fine, but I do switch to the hubbys 12 for geese. 

Both guns gotta be modified to fit my "non-traditional" shape .

The hammerd comes AFTER the hunt.........


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

20 ga - 3in chamber screw in chokes 28in barrel will meet all your needs 4 upland hunting - a joy 2 carry in the field - I love my 28ga S/S Merkel with dual mech triggers 4 doves - I'm a purist - wish the shells were cheap - in dove season PIKE & I shoot 7 days/wk - broke but happy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

O/U all the way. Have a Silver Pigeon 1 and an SKB i picked up for my lady for Christmas. 

That.... and a Rem 1100, Rem 870, Mossberg 930 (yuk)


----------

